# Tie out "warning this can happen"



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have seen dogs tied with those wire ties and it can hurt a dog real bad, they get their legs tangled, hung, etc. If I chain a dog up out side I use a link chain, my one dog would shread a fence and when I can't get out with him I chain him up (link chain) . 
If you have a runner, a wire tie might work if the dog can not get wrapped up in it. I am telling you this because this morning I looked out my back door to see someones dog in my yard tangled around a tree with a wire tie on it and it almost strangled, I let it loose and sent it home but I have seen dogs wrapped up in those wire tie outs. 
Gota get to work now fast lol


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i never tie my dog to anything except a leed, and i am on the other end.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good information, Harmony!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i never tie my dog to anything except a leed, and i am on the other end.


Same here.

I don't approve of tying any dog out, supervised or not, unless she's tied to me.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

huntergreen said:


> i never tie my dog to anything except a leed, and i am on the other end.


 Oh you mean lead right, or leach, not sure?


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Chains can cause serious injury as well. A shelter I volunteer with recently took in a dog with severe neck and leg injuries from becoming entangled in a chain tie-out, not a wire one. Basically, anything that is strong enough not to be chewed through in one bite can cause serious injury, and really even the softest cotton rope can cause death if the dog becomes tangled in it the wrong way.

Also, it doesn't matter what the tie-out is made from when it comes to strangulation. If the dog can't break it by pulling on it, then the dog can be strangled by it.

I don't have a problem with tie-outs for limited times, but dogs should never be left alone for long time periods on them. If it's just a matter of putting the dog out to relieve himself, that's fine. But tie-outs of any sort are very dangerous, especially if the dog is being left unsupervised for long times. There's just no reliably safe way to do it.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I tie my dog outside to use the bathroom. I always check on him very frequently, but he's never out there for long at my house. But when he's at my fiances house, we used to use some car thing that we stuck in the ground and tie him to that. It impossible almost impossible for him to strangle himself. Now we just watch him when he's outside there. He's a deer chaser.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

GusGus said:


> I tie my dog outside to use the bathroom. I always check on him very frequently, but he's never out there for long at my house. But when he's at my fiances house, we used to use some car thing that we stuck in the ground and tie him to that. It impossible almost impossible for him to strangle himself. Now we just watch him when he's outside there. He's a deer chaser.


The rescue I volunteer with has a specific focus on dogs who are kept on chains/tie-outs, so I've seen probably an above-average number of injuries from this particular thing. It isn't just a danger of your dog getting tangled around something, although that is usually what is involved in strangulation cases. I've seen legs degloved (if you don't know what that means, you might not want to Google it...) and even broken just because their wire or chain tie got wrapped around a leg and the dog fought it, which doesn't need any obstacles to get wrapped around or anything--just a happy dog rolling in the grass or chasing his tail. There's really no safe way to do it IMO.

Again, I think the risk is minimal if it is just a short bathroom break, but dogs should never be left out on chains for longer periods of time without someone right there supervising them or checking on them very frequently.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

RowdyDogs said:


> Chains can cause serious injury as well. A shelter I volunteer with recently took in a dog with severe neck and leg injuries from becoming entangled in a chain tie-out, not a wire one. Basically, anything that is strong enough not to be chewed through in one bite can cause serious injury, and really even the softest cotton rope can cause death if the dog becomes tangled in it the wrong way.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter what the tie-out is made from when it comes to strangulation. If the dog can't break it by pulling on it, then the dog can be strangled by it.
> 
> I don't have a problem with tie-outs for limited times, but dogs should never be left alone for long time periods on them. If it's just a matter of putting the dog out to relieve himself, that's fine. But tie-outs of any sort are very dangerous, especially if the dog is being left unsupervised for long times. There's just no reliably safe way to do it.


You are right, but yes there is! Lets break this down , wire tie with a plastic coat will kill a dog fast or dismember them.
then putting one out on a chain for a few hours will not, unless you have a choke collar on it, it might.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

RowdyDogs said:


> The rescue I volunteer with has a specific focus on dogs who are kept on chains/tie-outs, so I've seen probably an above-average number of injuries from this particular thing. It isn't just a danger of your dog getting tangled around something, although that is usually what is involved in strangulation cases. I've seen legs degloved (if you don't know what that means, you might not want to Google it...) and even broken just because their wire or chain tie got wrapped around a leg and the dog fought it, which doesn't need any obstacles to get wrapped around or anything. There's really no safe way to do it IMO.
> 
> Again, I think the risk is minimal if it is just a short bathroom break, but dogs should never be left out on chains for longer periods of time without someone right there supervising them.


I don't keep my dog on a tie out. I keep him on the couch lol. But when the weather is perfect for him I'll leave him outside longer than 5-10 minutes that way. I always check up on my dog, maybe not like I do at my new house, but he's always just a look away from me.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

edit: ^^as long as you're checking up on him, leave him out as long as you want.  It's just when people stick them out there on chains for hours without regular checks that I really start to worry!

harmony, I do think that chains are safer when it comes to degloving and similar injuries, but I don't agree that they're safer when it comes to strangulation or serious injury. Chains are far more common in my area than coated wire, and I cannot tell you how many seriously injured or dead dogs I have met who would not be that way if they weren't tied out.

I would use a chain over a thin coated-wire tie-out (thickness is important in this discussion) as well, but I actually don't think they're that much safer...it just takes a little longer to deglove a leg or otherwise seriously injure the animal. Either can be equally dangerous if you're leaving the dog unsupervised on it for hours.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Well did not want a bitch section , I already have two bitches as why I had a male dog wrapped up around a tree, they are outside but put up


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

If you have more then one job, kid or dog tell me


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I will put my dog out to **** any day I can not walk him , on a link chain too !!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used a tie out once when I was camping because I didn't bring a crate. We went golfing and I couldn't bring him. We were gone for about an hour(turns out I really hate golfing), and I came back and Chrono had wrapped the entire length of the tie-out around his legs and was stuck to the base of the tree that the tie-out was tied to.

I wouldn't be comfortable leaving my dog unsupervised on a tie-out or a chain.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

edit: this was in response to harmony

Wow...I work full-time, have 5 dogs and an active social life, as well as 2 volunteer activities that I devote about 10-20 hours a week to. No kids, though, you've got me there. 

I was not trying to be rude, just pointing out that any rigid tie-out is dangerous. I apologize if it came across as personal criticism. I have no idea how you keep your dogs and so would not criticize you personally.

double edit: Also, just want to add that I specifically said I wasn't criticizing anyone for putting their dogs out to "****" on a tie-out...just that it isn't safe to leave them unsupervised for hours.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you ensure that the chain has swivels that properly work, are not frozen, with a link chain it is unlikely to ever have an issue. My parents have used tie-outs (chain-link) for 40+ years and never had a leg lost or a dog strangled. The dog can get struck by lightning too, on a sunny day. 

My friend at work had a dog, and put up a kennel, and because she did not want the dog to be rained on, she put a tarp over the kennel. Somehow the dog managed to climb up and hang itself in the tarp. It was a freak accident that she really can't foresee. 

I don't chain my dogs. Mostly because a chained dog will become such a muddy mess by the time you get home, pet ownership becomes not very fun, and the dog will probably spend more and more of its life on the chain if they are left chained for the entire work day every day. With the kennels, even if the dogs are a bit damp when I get home if it is raining, at least they are not muddy, and they can dry off quickly. Then I can take them to class or bring them in, or whatever.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

selzer said:


> If you ensure that the chain has swivels that properly work, are not frozen, with a link chain it is unlikely to ever have an issue. My parents have used tie-outs (chain-link) for 40+ years and never had a leg lost or a dog strangled. The dog can get struck by lightning too, on a sunny day.
> 
> My friend at work had a dog, and put up a kennel, and because she did not want the dog to be rained on, she put a tarp over the kennel. Somehow the dog managed to climb up and hang itself in the tarp. It was a freak accident that she really can't foresee.
> 
> I don't chain my dogs. Mostly because a chained dog will become such a muddy mess by the time you get home, pet ownership becomes not very fun, and the dog will probably spend more and more of its life on the chain if they are left chained for the entire work day every day. With the kennels, even if the dogs are a bit damp when I get home if it is raining, at least they are not muddy, and they can dry off quickly. Then I can take them to class or bring them in, or whatever.


Good one about the mud, I hate that and always have to give him a bath (even after 15 minutes) . All I was saying was a dog will get hurt on a wire (coated) tie out , way before a chain


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Cable tie outs suck. I had 1 on a zip line when I moved a long time ago, and couldn't fix the lack of fence right away. My dog got the cable wrapped around her leg super tight within 15 minutes, she was in pain, and I never thought I was gonna get the thing off her...  I only left enough slack for her to lay down, and this still happened. Last summer we went camping with Axel... I thought I could use one under supervision to keep him from running rampant at the campground.... bad idea. I still have a scar on my ankle where he got excited and hit me with it. I was a bloody mess.. they are dangerous, and I really don't understand why they are still sold  They just suck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if a dog is tied to something it doesn't matter if it's plastic
wire, metal wire, linked chain, or rope it's a possibility of it
getting tangled.



harmony said:


> You are right, but yes there is!
> 
> Lets break this down , wire tie with a plastic coat will kill a dog fast or dismember them.
> 
> then putting one out on a chain for a few hours will not, unless you have a choke collar on it, it might.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

To people posting how horrible tying a dog out is, I don't agree. There are other sides to every case that people just don't stop and consider before they jump to some fairly harsh judgements sometimes. 

Our backyard is straight dirt. It's on a sloping hill, between the house and the fence it doesn't get a lot of sunlight, and with the dogs we just never got grass to grow. So if it's rained or snowed recently and it's muddy, or if it's just a bit colder outside, sometimes I would tie the boys up in the front yard with a frozen cow hock. Gave them more level ground, grass to stay dry, and a nicer area to lay on that had sunlight and warmth (and the shade of two large trees). I would only leave them out for an hour or so at a time, my door or window was always open so I could hear them if there were problems, etc.

I REALLY don't think this is the look of an abused animal. I could of just thrown him out in the filthy muddy back yard, with no sun.










That being said, the intent of this post is a good warning. Just to make owners see they need to be more aware of what is going on with their animals. Obviously, I use a wire tie out with Zeke because he is NOT a dog that bolts after some one/some thing, and it's what we had. I've never had a problem with it. Guess it only takes once though, right? But there's a lot of things in life like that. I don't fear for my dog with his energy level/behavior


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

BTW, in case you were wondering, Zeke is NOT my dog. He officially belongs to my cat, who is in LOVE with him! :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah harmony, he spelled leach wrong. he's going to tie
his dog to a leach.



huntergreen said:


> i never tie my dog to anything except a leed, and i am on the other end.





harmony said:


> Oh you mean lead right, or leach, not sure?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this pic shows why a tie out is potentially dangerous. the thread is about tie outs not the condition of the the yard.



Anubis_Star said:


> To people posting how horrible tying a dog out is, I don't agree. There are other sides to every case that people just don't stop and consider before they jump to some fairly harsh judgements sometimes.
> 
> Our backyard is straight dirt. It's on a sloping hill, between the house and the fence it doesn't get a lot of sunlight, and with the dogs we just never got grass to grow. So if it's rained or snowed recently and it's muddy, or if it's just a bit colder outside, sometimes I would tie the boys up in the front yard with a frozen cow hock. Gave them more level ground, grass to stay dry, and a nicer area to lay on that had sunlight and warmth (and the shade of two large trees). I would only leave them out for an hour or so at a time, my door or window was always open so I could hear them if there were problems, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not fond of chaining a dog out. But I can understand when there is a need. When visiting my parents, they don't have a fenced in yard. I use a zip line for my dogs. Because I don't leave them out very long, I've made it short. Just enough room for them to lay down, but not lay their head down. Most of the time they sit and wait for me to turn them loose again.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> this pic shows why a tie out is potentially dangerous. the thread is about tie outs not the condition of the the yard.


Will you please explain how that picture shows they can be dangerous vs. any other time a tie out may be used? (Not trying to sound rude, honest sincere question). Also, I think ANY reason to use a tie out is important, and pertinent to this thread about tie outs. Mine is condition of the fenced in portion of my yard, others is their lack of fencing, etc... When some come on here instantly saying they do not agree with dogs "being chained up" because all they picture are those dogs on 6 foot chains with the circle of dirt where they've lived their entire lives, that's not giving a fair and unbiased look to the big picture. And when someone posts a warning about something, that's GOOD, it makes people stop and think, but at the same time still a biased point if both sides of the issue are not looked at. "Yes, wire leads or any tie outs CAN be dangerous, but here is my example and reasoning for use, under supervision, that has worked fine for YEARS..." 

I think there are MANY dangers in life, to our dogs, to ourselves, etc... I think tie outs are very low on that list. That is my personal and my professional opinion from a MEDICAL stand point (not a mental stand point, completely different opinion on that when it comes to dogs chained out 24/7, etc...). I have NEVER seen a dog present with injuries sustained from either a tie out or a leash. Not to say it doesn't happen, I'm sure it happens. But it's so rare, I've never seen it, and all I see are emergency cases. I've seen a dog that hung itself when it's collar was caught on it's chain link fence. So in argument, I could say a fence and a collar are more dangerous, because statistically that's what the numbers tell me. 

I think yes, if you have a dog that bolts or circles, chain tie outs might be safer. Zeke does not bolt, he does not circle. He wanders around, sniffs, lays down, chews his bone, enjoys the sun. Part of being a responsible pet owner, which I pride myself greatly on, is knowing my dog. If he was a dog to bolt or get tangled, etc... I would not leave him in the yard tied out. I would sincerely hope those on this board can read the facts, get the different opinions, and make informed decisions based on their own knowledge of their pets.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I imagine that some of it has to do with the prevalence in any given area. In my county, tying dogs out for long periods of time (or all the time) is very common, and I have seen several emergencies caused by them, in addition to countless more minor injuries (for example, cuts and abrasions caused by entanglement). The 3 vets I know have also backed this up. But tying out dogs is really common here.

I will agree that the odds of a responsibly tied-out dog being injured are minimal. I've used tie-outs before, both growing up, and more recently when I had to restrain my GSD while I worked horses (back when I lived in the country). But that doesn't mean there aren't risks--it's just important to weigh them against the benefits in any given situation. 



Anubis_Star said:


> To people posting how horrible tying a dog out is, I don't agree. There are other sides to every case that people just don't stop and consider before they jump to some fairly harsh judgements sometimes.


I really don't think anyone has been saying that tie-outs are always horrible. I certainly haven't been, and I apologize if I've come across that way.

My entire point is that there is always a risk of injury with a tie-out, that is higher than just leaving the dog out in the yard (which also has risks...LOL) because even a dog who is doing nothing "wrong" (say, one who is just rolling in the dirt) can get tangled, and any secure tie-out can cause injury if that isn't addressed in a timely fashion. Maybe a soft cotton rope wouldn't, but obviously that's a big escape risk as the average GSD could chew through it in approximately 1.3 seconds.  I wasn't even disagreeing with the OP that coated wire or cable tie-outs are potentially more dangerous, just that chains can cause injury too. It also doesn't mention the fact that a tied dog is both unprotected and pretty helpless should an aggressive dog or a wild animal (such as a coyote) come into the property and attack it.

I mean, we have a sticky at the top of this very forum talking about how dangerous it is to leave collars on the dog in the home, which I'd hazard a guess is a lot more common than using a tie-out. Tie-outs of any sort are more dangerous than that. But that doesn't mean that people who leave collars on or tie their dogs out responsibly are abusive or bad owners, just that we calculate our risks differently.

The only people who I'll actually criticize are those who leave the dog chained out and alone for long periods of time (I'm thinking someone who puts the dog out on the tie-out and then goes to work for 10 hours, not someone who is doing chores or whatever inside and is checking on the dog periodically), or people who make their dogs live on a chain for their entire lives--both of which are common in my area, which is the reason my whole organization is largely devoted to dogs who are suffering injury or neglect due to being chained (both are also illegal here as of this year, and have been illegal many other places I've lived). I'm sure that informs my POV on the matter as well, and it probably isn't so prevalent in other areas.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i never tie my dog to anything except a leed, and i am on the other end.



This ^^^


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

RowdyDogs said:


> My entire point is that there is always a risk of injury with a tie-out, that is higher than just leaving the dog out in the yard (which also has risks...LOL) because even a dog who is doing nothing "wrong" (say, one who is just rolling in the dirt) can get tangled, and any secure tie-out can cause injury if that isn't addressed in a timely fashion. Maybe a soft cotton rope wouldn't, but obviously that's a big escape risk as the average GSD could chew through it in approximately 1.3 seconds.


Very true, and I do hope that I wasn't coming across as saying tie outs are perfectly safe and fine. I just think risks are minimal with proper supervision, and simply wanted to share my positive experiences for another side of the picture. 

Interesting about cotton, we DID have a gentleman bring in a young smaller breed dog one time, he came home and the dog was SCREAMING in it's kennel, would NOT allow the owner to touch him. Owner had no idea what was going on, rushed him in. He would not allow us to touch him, was SCREAMING. We finally sedated him with an injection through the bars, pulled him out, and as it turned out his blanket in the kennel had frayed a little and had actually become tightly wrapped around his leg, causing severe pain and swelling. Like I said, risks to everything


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you look near the left shoulder of the dog it looks like
the dog is laying on the blue line. where is that line when 
the dog stands up? is it underneath the dog? if the line is
under the dog all it takes is one turn from the dog to be tangled.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> Very true, and I do hope that I wasn't coming across as saying tie outs are perfectly safe and fine. I just think risks are minimal with proper supervision, and simply wanted to share my positive experiences for another side of the picture.
> 
> Interesting about cotton, we DID have a gentleman bring in a young smaller breed dog one time, he came home and the dog was SCREAMING in it's kennel, would NOT allow the owner to touch him. Owner had no idea what was going on, rushed him in. He would not allow us to touch him, was SCREAMING. We finally sedated him with an injection through the bars, pulled him out, and as it turned out his blanket in the kennel had frayed a little and had actually become tightly wrapped around his leg, causing severe pain and swelling. Like I said, risks to everything


Oh, absolutely. I've gotten wicked rope burn myself from a soft cotton rope.  I was just thinking of the safest material possible...and there isn't really a perfectly safe one! Enough force and friction can cause injury with any material.



doggiedad said:


> if you look near the left shoulder of the dog it looks like
> the dog is laying on the blue line. where is that line when
> the dog stands up? is it underneath the dog? if the line is
> under the dog all it takes is one turn from the dog to be tangled.


I kind of agree, but this is where supervision and the dog's individual personality come in. If you're there checking on your dog, you'll notice if he's tangled or if he's fighting it.

Just from walking or tying during training (as a specific exercise to increase drive), I'd say most dogs stop or don't pull so hard when they feel an abrasive surface against sensitive skin like that. The majority of dogs won't pull, compared to when you attach the rope to a point on their back.

But some will, and just that will cause serious injury in them. And the problem is, like many things, you don't really know which dog is which until they're tested. Which is why you shouldn't leave a dog alone for long periods of time on a tie-out.

So yeah, I'm not going to say that Anubis here is a bad owner by any means (quite the opposite ), but I'll agree that the picture illustrates a potential issue with tie-outs.

edit: just to be clear, I'm seeing the left paw probably being on top of the leash, and assuming that the dog is likely to get up with that paw still over the leash. Basically, I'm thinking a simple and common "under the armpit" situation. I also think it is a lovely picture and want to reiterate that I am not criticizing Anubis_Star at all, just pointing out how things could go wrong if she was dumping her dog out there for hours on end without a checkup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh my, a dog might get tangled in a tie out, yes, I suppose that is true. And a loose dog might get run over by a truck. I would risk a tie out rather than risk the truck. 

My parents have had dogs that were pretty much tied constantly, and dogs that were in and out, and chained when they were out. They never, not once had a dog injured by a chain. 

Now, I, as a very temporary solution to a problem containing my brother's bitch so she would not eat my bitch, ran a runner between the tree out front and the house. This was supposed to be until they could finish the kennels in my back yard. I put up the cable run, and set it up so that she could run that distance and the tie was only long enough for her to lay down. I dragged a dog house out there for shelter. I put a bucket of water for her. Then I went to work. 

On my way it started to rain. 

When I got home it looked like something out of Animal Cops. No she was not injured. Between my house and the tree there was a mud pit. She was mud from her snout to her ear tips to her tail tip. She went from beautiful black and silver to all brown. Look, Mom, I redecorated your yard. 

That night I moved the cable out behind the shed where the ground was harder. And that worked for the most part until the kennels were completed. Jazzy was crazy. She was high energy, high drive working line bitch who was intent on eating Arwen, who was intent on eating her right back. We ALL went to the hospital over that. She went through my bedroom window three times, twice trying to get out, and once trying to get in. Finally my bedroom window was boarded up. It still is, for that matter. I haven't replaced my television antenna that she ate either. It has been over ten years since I haven't had TV out there all because of that crazy bitch. And Arwen went through 5 separate crates. So, desperate measures to keep them safe. No injuries from the tie-out. They prevented injuries.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

When I clean the house and mop the floors means all dogs outside too! 
Please know a dog can get hurt more in a wire tie out more then a chain, ok (won't say it again).
Dogiedad you only made one good point, but some others is like when I hear my toilet flushing.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Another thing to be aware of is if you have a fence or anything the dog could climb. I knew a dog who almost died because she was left in the yard on a tie out (chain type) and she jumped the fence. The chain only reached about a foot down the other side of the 6 ft fence so she was hanging from it. Luckily she was also on a prong collar-- while I would never recommend leaving one on unsupervised, in that case it may have saved the dog's life. The prongs came apart when she struggled and so she was able to get free and drop down. At that point she was loose on the street, luckily a friend of mine was walking by and had seen her struggling and came over to help, and was able to catch her before she ran off. I did not see it myself but my friend brought her to my house right after, since I knew the dog and the woman who had rescued her (and tied her out), because she didn't know what to do since the woman was not home. The fence had claw marks from the poor dog struggling to get free. She was luckily ok and my friend ended up asking the woman if she could foster the dog and then ended up adopting her. 

I don't use a tie out but if I did I would probably use a zip line, where the dog can't reach it or get tangled.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

harmony said:


> Dogiedad you only made one good point, but some others is like when I hear my toilet flushing.


Wow, that was a tad rude.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I almost forgot about this but another thing to keep in mind if you chain/tie a dog out is a flat collar is best, a dog can get strangled with a choke collar too.


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

harmony said:


> When I clean the house and mop the floors means all dogs outside too!
> Please know a dog can get hurt more in a wire tie out more then a chain, ok (won't say it again).
> Dogiedad you only made one good point, but some others is like when I hear my toilet flushing.


I agree with Dogiedad on this it doesnt matter what the material of the tie out is there is a chance of a tanglig of some kind. it all depends on the environment and the dog thats on te end of it. you can only say that a chain is better because you have had good experiences with them. There is zero evidence to back up you stating a wire tie is more likely. However if there is evidence I would love to see the study. 

My experience has seen far more issues with a chain over a regular wire tie but i am not going to say one is less likely to hurt the dog. because there are more variable than the material of the tie out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The world is devoid of common sense these days. Who would chain a dog in a fenced area where the chain reaches over the fencing? There are tragic deaths and then there are deaths due to utter stupidity. Leaving a prong collar on a chained dog? Those people need to go to a home for people who are a danger to themselves.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I really don't know what they were thinking (if they were thinking at all), although to be fair I think they didn't think the tie out could reach that far, or that the dog could get over a 6 ft. wooden fence, but it was definitely a lot of horrible decisions. The person was someone who rescued dogs, too.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

Usually I don't enter these conversations but I just have to because my heart is broken. 

We had our GSD on a nylon(poly? maybe) 30 foot long line-one end tied to the garage and the other on his collar. We were right next to him. He sees a cat and runs like ****. Bam! End of the line. He flips around. He is now suffering from neck injury. Now, he's getting better but gets a zinger if he swings his toys or doesn't wait for me to set up the ramp to exit my SUV.

The xrays didn't show anything but an ortho testing him figured soft tissue injury or pinched nerve. We opted to go holistic with acupuncture since the alternative was steroid and NSAIDs that just cover up the pain.

Bottom line? Live and learn. I'm spending a lot of time feeling guilty and pretty stupid.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> The world is devoid of common sense these days. Who would chain a dog in a fenced area where the chain reaches over the fencing? There are tragic deaths and then there are deaths due to utter stupidity. Leaving a prong collar on a chained dog? *Those people need to go to a home for people who are a danger to themselves.*


There are so many times that you make me literally LOL! Thanks!!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

This is really interesting, I never considered the plastic wire coated tie outs could do that much damage  I bought one recently to use when Hex comes to archery with me, so he's close and I can see him all the time . I thought it'd be softer and less noisy than a chain. 
Might have to rethink that! 
Is the problem when they run off with it wrapped around a leg or something? I had never thought they'd cut - I'm stupid sometimes 
Think I'll buy a heavy link chain just for that  
My first dog 13 years ago was chained a lot because the fences at the rental were rubbish - but she had a link chain, and got really
good at untangling herself. And swivels do make a huge difference 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

